
Part 2: Event Delivery at Spotify - roguelynn
https://labs.spotify.com/2016/03/03/spotifys-event-delivery-the-road-to-the-cloud-part-ii/
======
vgt
Interesting seeing Spotify's experiences with running Kafka in production at
scale.

------
pablomolnar
What's the chart tool being used for metrics? (both black and white
background)

~~~
ericand
Certainly the white ones look like Stackdriver which can be accessed from
within Google's Cloud Console. The dark ones may be as well, but I'm not sure.

